# A really easy cheap 3 tier build.



## ddammitt (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all, so I just finished a 3 tier build each tank being 2foot x 2foot x 1.5foot. Pictured below. Total cost of everything was $350. So this is how I did it........ I bought an old Jewellery store watch cabinet.... That's right a 3 tier solid cabinet from the jewellers lol..... It was the perfect setup. It is a solid build, has glass on each sides, has down lights and LEDs already fitted and key locks for each 'tank'. You can find them on eBay and Gumtree for $100 - $200 as it is seen as a used specialty shop fitting so not a popular seller. I decked out each level with heat mats, substrates, decorations and the total end cost for everything including cabinet was under $350 and about 2 hours work to decorate lol Bottom one needs more stuff but you get the idea.


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 24, 2014)

That is awesome! What you putting in there?


----------



## fthomson1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## ddammitt (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish I had seen one earlier it makes a great build. Not sure what I am putting in them yet. So many choices lol


----------

